# Shimano Fireblood Rollen ab 279,95€ !!! - alle Größen zum Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (26. August 2010)

Hallo     Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot


*Shimano**Fireblood Rollen*

 *Alle Größen*


​*jetzt     zum Hammerpreis

*
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...o+fireblood+fa&search_in_description=&x=0&y=0






 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...o+fireblood+fa&search_in_description=&x=0&y=0



​
ab 279,95 €-​



bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können     sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

